# Spring Barrel Feeding



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a quick question regarding spring open feeding in for those in the North. Do you usually feed 1:1 or 2:1 syrup?

In previous seasons I have gotten away with putting a couple of pounds of fondant on the odd hive here and there that was light. I have at least one whole yard that is running low and with 4 or 5 weeks to dandelions I want to put out a barrel there to tide them over. My bees have come out of winter really strong and started brooding up a few weeks ago when we had a warm spell. The cold weather that has followed has them really burning through their stores in hurry.

Thanks!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I feed 1:1 in inverted buckets in the spring... I believe it helps them brood up better.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Nothing wrong with 1:1 just if your open feeding, and you are using straw float, make sure what you put out is used asap. Watch for fermentation. 
I use 2:1 most the time. 

But answer your question another way. Are you feeding to stimulate or to bulk up with stores? If they have feed on hand, light syrup helps keep them busy not plugging up so fast. If they are light and you need to increase heft ( just incase cold weather comes) feed heavier syrup which doesn't take as much to store away


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Feed 2:1. I think evrybody does it that way... not meaning it is the right way but if you feed thin syrup during coolish weather they will tire themselves evaporating the "nectar". Heavier is my way of thinking. Fermentation does not become an issue, assuming that precautions are taken so that rainwater does not make it's way into the drum.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Watery thin syrup, wheat straw floats, time... Cheers!! Lol


----------



## TNValleyBeeK (Oct 3, 2012)

Will they take it if it ferments, and will it hurt them to feed on fermented syrup?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

They will take it slowly if it ferments. It depends how the fermentation was created. Rain water on top of the syrup can cause fermentation. It does hurt them if they consumme it.

Ian, what did you mean by most of the time?

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Feed them good fresh syrup . Why water it down? If they need sugar give it to them,


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Jean Marc I tried feeding thin syrup a few years back. I don't anymore, just 2:1.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Ian said:


> Jean Marc I tried feeding thin syrup a few years back. I don't anymore, just 2:1.


Do they build up the same as if on 1:1?


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Exactly the feedback I was looking for. 2:1 it is. 

Thanks again,


----------

